

Ask HN: Most useful C libraries? - gaalze

What are useful&#x2F;less known C libraries you want to share?<p>A very useful list (for me) is: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;wiki.musl-libc.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Alternative_libraries<p>throwaway2001 is the one I&#x27;ll use to introduce a few
======
throwaway2001
[http://www.musl-libc.org/](http://www.musl-libc.org/)

------
throwaway2001
[http://rr-project.org/](http://rr-project.org/)

------
throwaway2001
[http://valgrind.org/](http://valgrind.org/)

------
throwaway2001
[https://lttng.org/](https://lttng.org/)

